
2M Free Eclipse Glasses Coming to US Libraries - smb06
https://www.space.com/37310-public-libraries-give-away-eclipse-glasses.html#undefined.uxfs
======
DrScump
(June 26)

I can't find any mention of this in the three local library systems I checked.

